# Furries In A Blender and LapFox!



## Muckwuddly (May 31, 2010)

So, I searched the forums, but I only found a thread that got trolled badly.

Have you guys heard of the incredible genious called Renard?
He's a musician, who makes literary tons of stuff.
His style mainly focuses on Chiptunes, Techno, Dance and such, covering almost every damn genre there is to cover.

http://lapfox.tumblr.com/

His website, which stream all his music.

He has diffrent types of "bands" for every genre, for example:
The Quick Brown Fox does Speedcore.
Kitsune^2 does chiptune.

He's one of my favourite musicians, so I hope you check him out and maybe buy an album or two from him. :3


Spoiler



For all you pirates, his stuff is on yarrr-bay. And he has nothing against it, just as long people enjoy his stuff. :3





tl;dr:
Listen to this:
http://music.lapfoxtrax.com/album/the-revenge-of-doctor-q


----------



## Kelo (May 31, 2010)

Yes yes yes, Renard is the greatest musical mind alive today. Give this man your ears and you will never be unsatisfied. Lately his music has become really the only music I listen to at all anymore everything he makes is just soo good.

I am pretty sure this thread will be attacked without mercy by the haters, but if by chance you have an open mind to music and/or are curious please do check out what was linked above you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

He's either a hit or miss for me. But when he hits it, it's really good.

Plus, Squeede's art is really good.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

He's great, yes. Here's my copy paste I use a lot.

The Free Ones:
"Detergent" by Detergent
"Intensive Care Unit" by V.A.
"Star Road" by Kitsune^2
"ON Trax Vol. 1" by V.A.
"For Crossdressing" by D-Mode-D
[Music on his SoundCloud and his FurAffinity]

Links:

Current Site (LapFox)
Old Site (VULPvibe)
SoundCloud
FurAffinity
Youtube
Youtube (Alt)


Also, lol'd when he did this one day:






Here's the track: http://youtube.com/watch?v=U_AitLbqEu0
You can download it free here (as a .iff file): http://bit.ly/9TJE9H​


----------



## Whitenoise (May 31, 2010)

I agree, guy's a genius. By pandering to furfags he's tapped an enormous  audience of degenerate, jailhouse gay sperglords who will lap up  anything with emulated chiptunes, overused internet memes and a beat  they can fuck their stuffed animals to. He doesn't even have to try :V .  

Also a lot of his stuff is pretty funny, and I quite like this song  here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1065942/

Also which thread :V ?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

Why do all furries treat him like he's bigger than the fucking Beatles anyway? Maybe it's just because I'm not into techno but while I think he's doing some pretty funny shit I find it hard to understand why he's the "greatest musical mind alive today".

Although I will say I loved "Coward Killing Time".


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

I don't think he's particularly brilliant. I just like most of what he  makes. I listen to him only as far as techno is concerned because I  don't listen to much techno anyway, and he's pretty much all I need for  the time spent listening.


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do all furries treat him like he's bigger than the fucking Beatles anyway? Maybe it's just because I'm not into techno but while I think he's doing some pretty funny shit I find it hard to understand why he's the "greatest musical mind alive today".
> 
> Although I will say I loved "Coward Killing Time".



I wouldn't say he's bigger than beatles, but he is definitely a music genious of today.
His stuff is absolutely marvelous.


----------

